# pocket-planting



## MELV82

Text: 
For this reason, the strawberries are perfect candidates for "*pocket-planting." *

Translation:
Por esta razón, las fresas son las candidatas perfectas para la “*plantación en bolsillos”.*

how do you translate pocket-planting?

Thank you


----------



## k-in-sc

Does it mean planting in one of those pots with pockets ("que son como un jarrón bastante grande, con orificios en los costados donde se ponen las plantitas''), or does it mean planting in very small "pocket" plots?


----------



## MELV82

k-in-sc said:


> jarrón bastante grande, con orificios en los costados donde se ponen las plantitas''


 
Excelent observation, I believe it goes with the first definition. thanks for that


----------



## MELV82

Decidí ponerlo como: la siembra en macetas perforadas

en caso de que alguien más lo vaya a necesitar.


----------



## k-in-sc

Note that the macetas don't just have holes, they have protrusions to hold the plants: 
http://images.google.com/images?hl=...f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&start=0&social=false


----------



## MELV82

que más podría poner en esa oración?


----------



## k-in-sc

Those special macetones de barro for strawberries (and herbs) must have a name, I just don't know it.


----------



## MELV82

los hé buscado también y no lo encuentro. Gracias de todas maneras


----------



## vicdark

Tal vez *maceteros verticales *no sea exactamente lo que necesitas, pero creo que se aproxima mucho. Puedes ver algunas imágenes aquí

Suerte.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, there must be a more specific term. Look at all the pictures for "strawberry jar":
http://images.google.com/images?q=s..._enUS370&tbs=isch:1&sa=2&start=0&social=false


----------



## k-in-sc

"He comprado un tarro de barro, muy común en el vecino Portugal, el cual dispone de distintos compartimentos en los que he plantado las fresas. Es una variante más estética del tradicional bidón agujereado.'' (With picture of strawberry jar) http://ofedellas.blogspot.com/2009/03/la-cosa-avanza.html

Existen envases de barro especiales para el cultivo de la fresa, más bien altos con pequeñas aberturas a diferentes alturas, en las que se insertan los nuevos brotes ... http://www.diariovasco.com/prensa/20070609/aldia/huerta-balcon_20070609.html

People, just decide on a name and then you don't have to keep describing it! Grr!


----------



## MELV82

ok. Muchas gracias


----------

